# Help!!!



## msmcdonald42 (Feb 28, 2014)

My brother-in-law to be is a train enthusiast and for the wedding I’d like to set up their card and gift table with a train display of all the places he and my sister visited. My questions are: Where can I find O gauge wedding figures? 
Has anyone done a train display at a wedding and would like to share pictures I’d greatly appreciate it!!


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

That sounds ambitious. When is the wedding?

You might have to customize some figures to get what you want. O is quite big, so should be fairly easy to paint a woman in a dress into a woman in a wedding dress.

Best of luck -


----------



## Brian (Jan 22, 2014)

Check out the local Bakery.I wonder what scale the people are they put on the cake??


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Here's just one site that popped up when I googled 
'0 scale figures'.

http://www.tandkhobby.com/O-Gauge-F...urce=Bing&utm_medium=CPC&utm_campaign=O+Gauge

There are many more.

Happy wedding.


Don


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah, when you sure train and wedding, don't expect to see trains, a lot more wedding dress trains.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

If you can't find them, how about places they'll go. Then write just married on the side of the train.


----------

